

Ask HN: Do you put your Git repositories in Dropbox? - fdb

I like that I have a backup of things I'm not ready to commit yet and also being able to switch between desktop / laptop and continuing where I left off.<p>However, lately I've seen some weird Dropbox conflicts with Git's index.<p>Is storing your repos in Dropbox a good or bad idea?
======
iKnowKungFoo
What kind of weird conflicts? My GitRepos are in my My Documents folder and
that folder is backed up to Dropbox. But I haven't synced the git folder to my
laptop yet.

~~~
fdb
In the .git folder, I have multiple of these files:

    
    
        FETCH_HEAD
        FETCH_HEAD (mba's conflicted copy 2012-05-30 (1))
        FETCH_HEAD (mba's conflicted copy 2012-05-30 (2))
        FETCH_HEAD (mba's conflicted copy 2012-05-30 (3))
        FETCH_HEAD (mba's conflicted copy 2012-05-30 (4))
        index
        index (mba's conflicted copy 2012-05-30 (1))
        index (mba's conflicted copy 2012-05-30 (2))
        index (osyMac's conflicted copy 2012-05-30 (2))
        index (osyMac's conflicted copy 2012-05-30 (3))
        index (osyMac's conflicted copy 2012-05-30 (4))

~~~
lscott3
Yeah, I was running into that as well. I have quite a few machines hooked up
to it so it becomes a real pain.

I just started using a private github repo.

------
prajjwal
I tend to store all my repositories in Dropbox, but not in shared folders.
That way, my work is synced to all devices and I avoid weird file conflicts.

